# .NET Framework application denied by security policy



## nbanta (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to this site and I needed some help regarding a situation. I am an IT administrator for a small collection agency. I am still going to school for this position so I am still learning. I have an associate who I contact for help for things that are currently over my head but he is currently unavailable.

Ok so here is the issue.

Our agency has it set up where if our clients want to see progress for their accounts they can login to our server via the website. I did not set this up, this was set up by another admin who is no longer reachable.

The issue is not logging into the site. We have a .net user editor where we perform all admin tasks such as adding users and roles and we need to make changes to a user. We had one computer that apparently had no issue loading up but since has died. The software is called Latitude. 

Regardless of the computer that we launch the software on, we got an error message now that states:

Microsoft .NET Framework

The application attempted to perform an operation not allowed by the security policy. The operation required the SecurityException. To grant this application the required permission please contact your system administrator, or use the Microsoft .NET security policy administration tool.

If you click Continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will be shut down immediately.

Security Error

See the end of this message for details on invoking 
just-in-time (JIT) debugging instead of this dialog box.

************** Exception Text **************
System.Security.SecurityException: Security error.
at CS.net_User_Editor.Form1.Form1_VisibleChanged(Object sender, EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.OnVisibleChanged(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.OnVisibleChanged(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.OnVisibleChanged(EventArgs e)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Control.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ScrollableControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ContainerControl.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WmShowWindow(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.Form.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ControlNativeWindow.OnMessage(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.ControlNativeWindow.WndProc(Message& m)
at System.Windows.Forms.NativeWindow.Callback(IntPtr hWnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wparam, IntPtr lparam)


************** Loaded Assemblies **************
mscorlib
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2502
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/microsoft.net/framework/v1.1.4322/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2502
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system/1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089/system.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2502
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system.drawing/1.0.5000.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/system.drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
CS.net User Editor
Assembly Version: 1.0.1942.24094
Win32 Version: 1.0.1942.24094
CodeBase: file:///S:/CS.net%20User%20Editor/philpphil.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2502
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system.windows.forms/1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089/system.windows.forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Data
Assembly Version: 1.0.5000.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.4322.2032
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/system.data/1.0.5000.0__b77a5c561934e089/system.data.dll
----------------------------------------
LatitudeLogin
Assembly Version: 1.1.0.0
Win32 Version: 1.1.0.0
CodeBase: file:///c:/windows/assembly/gac/latitudelogin/1.1.0.0__b25020bbf9175e74/latitudelogin.dll 

I am no programmer in the least and would love to just call tech support for the collection software but my boss decided to stop paying them monthly. Maybe this is a sign to start back but of course if somebody on here could help me figure this out, I will be extremely grateful. 

This is on a server specifically for this remote web access and is running Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition Service Pack 2


----------



## Tagware (Aug 3, 2009)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/vstudio/2bc0cxhc(v=vs.100).aspx


----------

